# Peninsular receptacle



## Inspector 102 (Jan 30, 2013)

Under the provisions of 210.52(C )(3), a receptacle is required to serve countertop space when the dimensions are met. Subsection (5) indicates the location of this receptacle and then adds an exception. If a 4 foot peninsula extension is present with overhang on 2 sides greater than 6" and no overhead cabinets, could it be interpreted that no receptacle is required for the space or would it then have to be placed in the cabinet front space? Further, if this were an island with overhang of 8" all the way around, then no receptacle would be required. Is that a correct read on this section. I have seen some receptacles placed in lower cabinets behind the door which I feel is not the intent of this section. Any thoughts.


----------



## ICE (Jan 30, 2013)

Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> Is that a correct read on this section. *I have seen some receptacles placed in lower cabinets *behind the door which I feel is not the intent of this section. Any thoughts.


No.  The counter top must be altered.

The lower cabinet thing is strange.  The toaster will end up in the cabinet alongside the crock pot.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 30, 2013)

A compliant receptacle is required, I don't see where a receptacle inside the cabinet would solve anything.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jan 30, 2013)

Does the exception listed eliminate the requirement for the receptacle. Given the peinisula has a flat surface without dividers or backsplash, and no overhead cabinets, I feel that the receptacle could be eliminated. I have had a couple contractors add a small cabinet underneath the reduce the overhang to less than 6" on the end, but can I actually require them to do so? I am not trying to loophole the code, this simply came to my attention while trying to put together an electrical powerpoint for a discussion group. Looking for opinions on proper installation and requirements. Thanks


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 30, 2013)

Inspector 102,

Respectfully offered & no disrespect intended, but what you feel is not an option!

Have the builder / contractor submit a compliant design and that can be reviewed

for compliance, ..hopefully before it gets to where you have to make a call in the

field. Just sayin'..

.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jan 30, 2013)

globe trekker - I have never taken anything here personally but value the different opinions that are offered. If I was afaid of having my feelings hurt, I would not post. I am trying to read the code with all the exceptions to make sure that when I am in the field, I apply the code properly. The section requires a receptacle to serve the *****ula, then gives exceptiona s to where the receptacle can be. If a receptacle cannot be placed in the space allowed, what are the options. Too many times, we do not get any cabinet layout or they change their mind and this creates the problem. Recently I did have a contractor add a cookie sheet cabinet to meet the overhang provisions. 99% of the time, this would never be an issue, but that one time, I want to make sure I make the call correctly.

ICE seems to imply that the countertop needs to be revised. I presented the option to place a receptacle in a lower cabinet behind a cabinet door, however within 12" of the countertop surface. Since this would actually meet the requirements for the receptacle, why would this be rejected assuming that proper wiring protection inside the cabinet is addressed. The receptacle would be accessible, simply by opening the door to the cabinet. From a safety point of view, this seems stupid but the same could be said about a receptacle located at the end of the *****ula within 12" of the surface. The cord still hangs over the countertop to the receptacle below. Let's see what kind of arguements get started now.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 30, 2013)

Inspector 102,

Thanks for your reply! In your offered solution in the field, as I interpret Section

E3801.4.5 in the 2006 IRC, the counter top overhang would need to be limited

to 6". If you install a receptacle within the 12" below the countertop surface,

IMO, "yes", you would be compliant, however, in most single family homes, the

Queen Bee (typically) will not want to open a cabinet door every time she

desires to plug something in. Subjective statement I know, but in this location,

most; not all, females desire to have convenience with fashion, along with

"speed of operation" (i.e. - efficiency of operations), and having to open a

cabinet door to plug or unplug something would not be (IMO) efficient. Also,

having that pesky appliance cord leaving a cabinet, what do think the probability

of that cord being severed, cut, nicked or damaged is? The cabinet doors typically

are not left open during the use of kitchen cooking activities. I would consider

the "cord leaving a cabinet with a door" as a non-safe event waiting to happen,

or a "reasonable expectation" of a non-safe event.

Your thoughts!

.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Inspector 102,

IMO you would meet the code if an outlet like wire mold was used on the inside part of the peninsula above the drawers or cabinet doors. If there are cabinets above the counter within 20" and an oulet is provided, I believe that set-up would met the code. With the overhangs that you noted over 6" would alarm me for the reason appliance cords would be used causing a hazardous triangle situation for snagging or being pulled by JR. IMHO if you have a peninsula counter that has an overhang of more than 6" as you depict the only outlet that would be required would be the wall outlet attached to the peninsula's connection to the main base cabinet. It sounds like the code is being less restrictive to your issue to me.

pc1


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jan 30, 2013)

Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> Under the provisions of 210.52(C )(3), a receptacle is required to serve countertop space when the dimensions are met. Subsection (5) indicates the location of this receptacle and then adds an exception. If a 4 foot peninsula extension is present with overhang on 2 sides greater than 6" and no overhead cabinets, could it be interpreted that no receptacle is required for the space or would it then have to be placed in the cabinet front space? Further, if this were an island with overhang of 8" all the way around, then no receptacle would be required. Is that a correct read on this section. I have seen some receptacles placed in lower cabinets behind the door which I feel is not the intent of this section. Any thoughts.


210.52©

(5) Receptacle Outlet Location. Receptacle outlets shall be located on or above, but not more than 500 mm (20 in.) above, the countertop. Receptacle outlet assemblies listed for the application shall be permitted to be installed in countertops. Receptacle outlets rendered not readily accessible by appliances fastened in place, appliance garages, sinks, or rangetops as covered in 210.52©(1), Exception, or appliances occupying dedicated space shall not be considered as these required outlets.

    Informational Note: See 406.5(E) for requirements for installation of receptacles in countertops.

Exception to (5): To comply with the conditions specified in (1) or (2), receptacle outlets shall be permitted to be mounted not more than 300 mm (12 in.) below the counter-top. Receptacles mounted below a countertop in accordance with this exception shall not be located where the countertop extends more than 150 mm (6 in.) beyond its support base.

(1) Construction for the physically impaired

(2) On island and peninsular countertops where the countertop is flat across its entire surface (no backsplashes, dividers, etc.) and there are no means to mount a receptacle within 500 mm (20 in.) above the countertop, such as an overhead cabinet

Ice was correct the outlet is required and the cabinet base would need to be altered to within 6 inches of the overhang and would be require to be GFCI.

Installing in the cabinet would not be compliant.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jan 30, 2013)

There are also a lot of manufactures that have pop up receptacles for this purpose.


----------



## ICE (Jan 30, 2013)

A cord through a door is it's own code violation.  Lose the door and you might have  a winner.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jan 30, 2013)

It appears that the opinion is that the exception would not eliminate the requirement for the receptacle. It sounds like a cabinet layout might have to include a filler strip in which a cut-out box could be placed in areas where the remaining 2 side exceed 6" of overhanging. I agree that the installation inside the cabinet is not the first choice, but I am sure there are some that would argue that it does meet the code requirement. The "lady" of the house might not like it, but I have had some that do not want the receptacle cut into the end of their custom cabinets when the overhang is less than 6". Some of these battles cannot be won regardless of which side your viewpoint is from. Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jan 30, 2013)

210.52 Dwelling Unit Receptacle Outlets. This section provides requirements for 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacle outlets. The receptacles required by this section shall be in addition to any receptacle that is:

Located within cabinets or cupboards, or


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jan 30, 2013)

Dang, proved me wrong again. If I can't win, I guess I will take my ball and go home. Thanks everybody for making me read and re-read and re-read that section to convince myself that you guys are correct on this one. I bow out gracefully, but will return again. Just warning.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 30, 2013)

Would making a soffit (if you will) under the counter just large enough to mount the receptacle within 6 inches of the edge meet the intent?

Could camoflage with several resembling craftsman decorative supports.

Francis


----------



## ICE (Jan 30, 2013)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Would making a soffit (if you will) under the counter just large enough to mount the receptacle within 6 inches of the edge meet the intent?Could camoflage with several resembling craftsman decorative supports.
> 
> Francis


Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 30, 2013)

Inspector 102,

Please don't take your ball and go home (figuratively speaking)! It's questions and

the associated discussion like this one that makes this Forum so valuable. We all

learn when these topics & discussions come up. I will encourage you to come here

often and ask any question you want to. This Forum; as you may already know,

is THE BEST on the internet. Might I also encourage you to become a Sawhorse

and fully support this Forum! Thanks!

.


----------



## jwelectric (Jan 30, 2013)

There is more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## gfretwell (Jan 30, 2013)

I have seen a number of the tombstones similar to the top picture JW posted and a few real nice ones fabricated by the stone installers out of Granite around a handy box. The tombstone cover get's RTVed down after the sparky mounts the box and the cover makes it look pretty. I even saw one where they used two 1.5" extension boxes mounted back to back with receptacles on both sides and a "U" shaped granite cover


----------



## Dennis (Jan 31, 2013)

IMO the tombstones may work but they must be suitable for the use and be direct wired.  An outlet inside the cabinet would not comply because the tombstone with a cord would be nothing more than an extension cord.

I also am of the opinion that there is no exception is allowed to exclude the receptacle.  I have had wars with cabinet guys and I have them trained to come in and lay the kitchen out with me-- I tell them what I need and they make it happen.  When cabinets go in like that it is poor management of the job with no communication.  Not a good way to work and I have learned to make it work.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 31, 2013)

BTW, the plugmold under the overhang is a good option


----------

